# SUPER FOTOS DE TRUJILLO COLONIAL !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

CASA BAANANTE

























CASA GANOZA CHOPITEA


























IGLESIA DE LA COMPAÑIA DE JESUS










































CASA DE ORBEGOSO


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*MAS...*


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que hermosisimas las fotos!!! La posicion de las fotos y las casonas que hermosas! La casa con los arcos se ve bien chevere!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias chalaco..........


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Trujillo también tiene una belleza arquitectónica tremenda, indudablemente. Esas casonas son unos verdaderos palacios. Allí vivía toda la pituquería, los grandes hacendados, no?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta es el banco Wiese o la casa Iturregui........lo que mas idio de la foto es esa mazamorra de auto que se interpuso en esa foto......

porsiaca todas son de la net, yo aviso cuando ponga las mias


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es Pedro, los mas pudientes vivian ahi, tambien los que tenian haciendas afuera de la ciudad como los Ganoza !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*CASA CALONGE*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

QUE LUJO!! Wow, clon, esas fotos estan bacanes!!! Que lindas mansiones coloniales!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es !!!!! trujillo les espera a todos !!!!! reserven estadia !! y vengan ya !!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cuando estuve en huanchaco, habian muchas casonas bonitas, e inclusive una iglesia, deberias poner fotos de esta zona tambien....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esos faroles estan bravazos. Y las fotos en general de lujo, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esos faroles son los mas lindos del Peru...simples pero elegantes!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias !!!!!!!!!!!!! ya vendran las de huanchaco
buscare buenas fotos en la net
y tambien pondre las mias


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Muy bien cuidada está la parte histórica de trujillo, se ve muy limpio y bien mantenido. que bueno que allá se sepa apreciar el patrimonio histórico


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Que buen thread!!! no merece perderse .


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos! 
La primera es una casona de estilo árabe y no corresponde a la colonia. La familia Baanate es duena y es quien la construyó.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonitas casonas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermosoooooooooooo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que chevere, me gusta mucho este lado de truji.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ASSSU, revivieron mi thread de hace siglos........ Nuevamente encantado de ver esas fotos....


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

La mejor arquitectura colonial del norte peruano. Amo a mi ciudad!!!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Vaya Vaya... han desenterrado tremenad joya !!!!

Este thread no debe morir jamàs.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ponganle cloroformo, nunca se debe malograr. ta bacan.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Esa primera foto de la Casa Baanante, asi se llama?, tiene un parecido con el Patio de los Leones, del Alhambra de Granada, e aqui la foto para comparar:







.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

que bellas areas coloniales


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí que bueno que hayan revivido este thread.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que bonitas casonas!
Me encantan!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Esa primera foto de la Casa Baanante, asi se llama?, tiene un parecido con el Patio de los Leones, del Alhambra de Granada, e aqui la foto para comparar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muy buena comparacion grafica......... La casa Baanante en Trujillo es de un diseño prototipo de herencia arabe..........


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Es que españa tuvo mucha influencia de los moros arabes. por eso tienen algunas ciudades arquitecturas similares, y las trajeron despues a las américas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Arquitectura Morisca!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Bueno vuelvo a revivir este treand de hace muchos años.
Lo hago por una pregunta y tambien hay hermosas fotos en este treand.
La pregunta es para sky, me podrias decir el lugar exacto donde queda la Casa Baanante, ya que estado buscando informacion en el inter y no encontraba nada y me di con esta pagina, y decidi revivirlo, te agradeceria tu respuesta, no se vayan a enojar por revivir a lazaro


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

buenas fotos, la casa baanante esta en ayacucho cerca a la comisaria del centro


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Wowww:eek2: no habia visto estas fotos!!! SIMPLEMENTE ESPECTACULARES!!!!!!!! Buen thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> buenas fotos, la casa baanante esta en ayacucho cerca a la comisaria del centro


Gracias por la informacion


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

diegoXD said:


> Bueno vuelvo a revivir este treand de hace muchos años.
> Lo hago por una pregunta y tambien hay hermosas fotos en este treand.
> La pregunta es para sky, me podrias decir el lugar exacto donde queda la Casa Baanante, ya que estado buscando informacion en el inter y no encontraba nada y me di con esta pagina, y decidi revivirlo, te agradeceria tu respuesta, no se vayan a enojar por revivir a lazaro



Jr. Ayacucho cuadra 4, casi junto a la comisaria Ayacucho...

Que chevere que quieras visitarlo, corre y lleva cámara !


----------

